# ¿Hablas español?



## tirengarfio

Hi,

como se traduce la frase "¿Hablas español?"?


Un saludo


----------



## Quelle

Sprichst du Spanisch?


----------



## Jose_Valencia_Spain

tirengarfio said:


> Hi,
> 
> como se traduce la frase "¿Hablas español?"?
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Hola, 

creo que podría ser también: "Kannst du Spanisch?"


----------



## Ampelfrau

Hola!

La forma más común es con el verbo können y, muy importante el estilo en alemán, si es alguien a quien no conoces o no tienes confianza, debes usar la forma de respeto, "Können Sie Deutsch?"


----------



## MarX

Eso es una diferencia bastante marcada entre alemán y castellano.

En Espanya se tutea mucho más frecuentamente que en Alemania.
Aunque tengo que admitir que hasta ahora nunca experimenté que alguien me "castigara" por usar *du* en una situación donde se debería decir *Sie*.

MfG,


MarX


----------



## Breogan

Ampelfrau said:


> Hola!
> 
> La forma más común es con el verbo können y, muy importante el estilo en alemán, si es alguien a quien no conoces o no tienes confianza, debes usar la forma de respeto, "Können Sie Deutsch?"



¿Por qué no_, _entonces, _Sprechen Sie Deutsch_/_Spanisch_?


----------



## MarX

Breogan said:


> ¿Por qué no_, _entonces, _Sprechen Sie Deutsch_/_Spanisch_?


 
Sé que no es tan importante y que mucha gente no lo hace, pero yo distingo "können" de "sprechen" an cuanto a un idioma.

Para las lenguas de qué tengo sólo un conocimiento pasivo, no diría que las hablo (sprechen), pero sí las "puedo" (können).


----------



## Cristobal16

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Breogan- Yo diría _Sprechen Sie Spanisch?_ De verdad, yo he usado eso en Alemania, y lo he escuchado de otras personas también.


----------



## Ampelfrau

Hola!

En realidad la expresión con können, _Können Sie Deutsch_?, no es más que el resultado de la elisión del verbo principal "sprechen", es decir, la frase completa sería "Können Sie Deutsch sprechen?".
Es como cuando decimos "Ich will nach Frankreich", que es el resultado de la elisión del verbo principal, por ejemplo "Ich will nach Frankreich fahren".
La otra opción, por supuesto, es igual de correcta y válida 

Yo recuerdo que alguna vez me miraron mal por decir "du" cuando debía haber usado "Sie", pero bueno, supongo que al ser extranjero y ver que no manejas demasiado bien el idioma tienen algo más de compasión


----------



## MarX

Ampelfrau said:


> Yo recuerdo que alguna vez me miraron mal por decir "du" cuando debía haber usado "Sie", pero bueno, supongo que al ser extranjero y ver que no manejas demasiado bien el idioma tienen algo más de compasión


Eso no me pasó nunca.

Es gibt aber, meiner Meinung nach, eine gewisse Tendenz unter Deutschen, Menschen die gebrochenes Deutsch sprechen gleich zu duzen. Vielleicht denken sie dass "Sie" sie verwirren könnte. 
Kann man ein bisschen nach vollziehen, denn ab gesehen davon, dass "Sie" mit grossem S geschrieben wird und von den zwei verschiedenen Verbformen, kann "sie" in der gesprochenen Sprache nicht nur die höfliche Anredeform sein, sondern auch Pronomen der 3. Person feminin singular _und_ 3. Person plural.


----------



## Quelle

Hier gab es schon einmal eine sehr angeregte Diskussion über das Thema.


----------



## giberian

Permitan que un alemán 'meta su mostaza' (de la expr. al.: _seinen Senf dazugeben _):

1) La opción *Sprichst du/ Sprechen Sie Deutsch?* es la más correcta y recomiendo usarla a todos que desean aprender el alemán bién.

2) La propuesta _Können Sie Deutsch _que circula en este hilo, no la he oído nunca y aunque la gente la entienda, no se suele usar. Si quieren diferenciar entre 'hablar' y 'saber' un idioma, porque no traducen 'saber' con _verstehen, _esta palabra sí se usa : *Verstehen Sie/ Verstehst du Deutsch?*

Espero les ayude...
Saludos, Giberian


----------



## spanien

Siempre he pensado ( sino me equivoco) que können es cuando se domina el idioma. Hablar siempre se puede hablar, aunque claro también se podría decir eine Sprache beherrschen ...
He oído bastante a menudo Können Sie X? y también Sprechen Sie X?


----------



## MarX

spanien said:


> Siempre he pensado ( sino me equivoco) que können es cuando se domina el idioma. Hablar siempre se puede hablar, aunque claro también se podría decir eine Sprache beherrschen ...
> He oído bastante a menudo Können Sie X? y también Sprechen Sie X?



Eso es también lo que pienso yo (Véase lo que escribí antes). Aunque sepa muy bien que para la mayoría, "können" y "sprechen" son intercambiables.

Como vos, oí "Kannst du ...?/Können Sie ...?" tan frecuentamente como "Sprichst du ...?/Sprechen Sie ...?".

Perdoná mis errores en castellano, por favor.

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## Quelle

En el post 34 del enlace que puse arriba pone que el verbo “können” en alemán no se usa sólo como verbo modal sino también como verbo completo. Entonces tiene el significado de dominar, estar capacitado, ser hábil para ....
Por lo tanto es correcto decir: Kannst du/können Sie Deutsch?


----------



## Breogan

giberian said:


> Permitan que un alemán 'meta su mostaza' (de la expr. al.: _seinen Senf dazugeben _):
> 
> 1) La opción *Sprichst du/ Sprechen Sie Deutsch?* es la más correcta y recomiendo usarla a todos *los* que dese*e*n aprender bi*e*n el alemán.



La opinión más válida, para mí, es siempre la de los nativos. 



> 2) La propuesta _Können Sie Deutsch _que circula en este hilo, no la he oído nunca y aunque la gente la entienda, no se suele usar. Si quieren diferenciar entre 'hablar' y 'saber' un idioma, por *qué* no traducen 'saber' con _verstehen, _esta palabra sí se usa : *Verstehen Sie/ Verstehst du
> Deutsch?*


Me quedo ahora más tranquilo, porque yo tampoco la había oído. Por otro lado, supongo que *Verstehen* puede traducirse, aquí, por _*entender*_ el alemán, que, por otra parte, tiene el mismo sentido que en español. 



> Espero les ayude...
> Saludos, Giberian


----------



## MarX

Vivo acá en Alemania ya más de cinco anyos y la pregunta con "können" no es raro para nada.

Pero voy a parar. Al fin y al cabo, la pregunta ya está/es resuelta.

Tiene la libertad elegir entre "können" y "sprechen". Pero si algunos piensan que "können" no es correcto, que utilicen sólo "sprechen". Wie es dem/der am liebsten ist.

Adiós


MarX


----------

